# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  خواب :/

## .Delaram

بچه ها شما بااسترس قبل خواب چیکار میکنید؟
من از شدت خستگی زیر چشمام گود افتاده ولی شبا استرس و ضربان قلب نمیزاره خوب بخوابم

----------


## I am Mahdi

منم یه مدت اینجوری بودم 
کرونا گرفته بودم وقتی میخواستم بخوابم اون لحظه ای که به خواب میرفتم یهو انگار نفسم قطع می‌شد و ضربان قلبم بالا می‌رفت 
تنها راه حلش واسه من این بود که خودمو با یه چیزی سرگرم کنم نفهمم مثلاً کتاب می‌ خوندم که وسطش خوابم ببره از خستگی یا شروع به صلوات فرستادن میکردم

----------


## Colonius

> بچه ها شما بااسترس قبل خواب چیکار میکنید؟
> من از شدت خستگی زیر چشمام گود افتاده ولی شبا استرس و ضربان قلب نمیزاره خوب بخوابم


یه دمنوشی گیاه ارام بخشی ختمی چیزی 
نشد دکتر برا گرفتن پرانول  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط .Delaram


بچه ها شما بااسترس قبل خواب چیکار میکنید؟
من از شدت خستگی زیر چشمام گود افتاده ولی شبا استرس و ضربان قلب نمیزاره خوب بخوابم


سلام کمی گلاب بریزید داخل یک بطری آب و قبل از خواب کم کم بنوشید تا آروم بشید. گوشی رو قبل از خواب دست نگیرید. از چایی و قهوه و نسکافه و ... چند ساعت قبل از خواب استفاده نکنید. / یک کاسه ماست یا یک لیوان شیر هم ایده خوبیه بخصوص شیر چون ماست باعث میشه صبح نتونید پاشید.*

----------


## Mahsa.TS

اگر واقعا شدید هست از دکتر کمک بگیر!
 به هیچ عنوان سرخود قرص نخور!!!!!!!!!
در ضمن شاید کم کاری تیرویید باشه به نظرم بهتره حتما از دکتر بپرسی

----------


## .Delaram

> اگر واقعا شدید هست از دکتر کمک بگیر!
>  به هیچ عنوان سرخود قرص نخور!!!!!!!!!
> در ضمن شاید کم کاری تیرویید باشه به نظرم بهتره حتما از دکتر بپرسی


مرسی
عوارض اضطراب طولانی مدته

----------


## Mahsa.TS

> مرسی
> عوارض اضطراب طولانی مدته


دقیقن همینه! منم تا پارسال خیلی تپش قلب داشتم! دکتر هم رفتم اما گفت مشکلی نیس 
بعد کنکور دیگه کلا همش خوب شد

امیدوارم هر چه زودتر مشکلت برطرف بشه تا بتونی بهترین عملکرد رو داشته باشی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## .Delaram

> دقیقن همینه! منم تا پارسال خیلی تپش قلب داشتم! دکتر هم رفتم اما گفت مشکلی نیس 
> بعد کنکور دیگه کلا همش خوب شد
> 
> امیدوارم هر چه زودتر مشکلت برطرف بشه تا بتونی بهترین عملکرد رو داشته باشی


چهه خووب  :Yahoo (8): چی میخونی؟
منم مطمئنم بعد کنکور تمام مشکلاتم باهم حل میشه اگه به اونی که میخوام برسم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Mahsa.TS

> چهه خووب چی میخونی؟
> منم مطمئنم بعد کنکور تمام مشکلاتم باهم حل میشه اگه به اونی که میخوام برسم


من الان ترم2 پزشکی ام. 
فقط  بگم استرس اصلااااااا نداشته باش بعدا میفهمی اصلا نیازی به این استرس ها نبوده 
چیزی که خیلی مهمه اینه که بهترین خودت باشی تا بعدا حسرت نخوری
به جای استرس به چیزای خوب فکر کن :Yahoo (8):  و همیشه نگاهت رو به آینده باشه 
در ضمن یادت باشه بالاخره اوضاع خوب میشه مطمئن باش :Yahoo (100):

----------


## .Delaram

> من الان ترم2 پزشکی ام. 
> فقط  بگم استرس اصلااااااا نداشته باش بعدا میفهمی اصلا نیازی به این استرس ها نبوده 
> چیزی که خیلی مهمه اینه که بهترین خودت باشی تا بعدا حسرت نخوری
> به جای استرس به چیزای خوب فکر کن و همیشه نگاهت رو به آینده باشه 
> در ضمن یادت باشه بالاخره اوضاع خوب میشه مطمئن باش


مرسیییی
موثر بود :Yahoo (8):

----------


## BRUH

برای اینکه بتونی راحت تر بخوابی چنتا توصیه میتونم بکنم اول اینکه زودتر بخواب و زودتر بیدار شو. دوم اینکه فضای مجازی نباش اصلا. سوم اینکه نیم ساعت قبل از خواب همه چیز رو بذار کنار و یه رمان یا یک کتاب با انرژی مثبت بشین بخون.

----------


## .Delaram

> برای اینکه بتونی راحت تر بخوابی چنتا توصیه میتونم بکنم اول اینکه زودتر بخواب و زودتر بیدار شو. دوم اینکه فضای مجازی نباش اصلا. سوم اینکه نیم ساعت قبل از خواب همه چیز رو بذار کنار و یه رمان یا یک کتاب با انرژی مثبت بشین بخون.


من برعکسم اگه گوشی رو بزارم کنار انقدر افکار استرس زا میاد سراغم ک تا صبح بیدارم
ممنون

----------


## BRUH

> من برعکسم اگه گوشی رو بزارم کنار انقدر افکار استرس زا میاد سراغم ک تا صبح بیدارم
> ممنون


شما برعکس نیستی شما نیاز داری که با افکارت روبرو شی.
روزی ده دقیقه مدیتیشن انجام بده و همچنین بنویس اگر دوست داشتی به این تاپیک سر بزن برای نوشتن:
بهترین عادتی که میتونید توی خودتون ایجاد کنید (konkur.in)

----------


## lix_Max

*بیدار شو جون دل الکی عدا خوابالوده هارو درنیار*

----------


## .Delaram

> شما برعکس نیستی شما نیاز داری که با افکارت روبرو شی.
> روزی ده دقیقه مدیتیشن انجام بده و همچنین بنویس اگر دوست داشتی به این تاپیک سر بزن برای نوشتن:
> بهترین عادتی که میتونید توی خودتون ایجاد کنید (konkur.in)


سعی میکنمم
مرسیی

----------


## .Delaram

> *بیدار شو جون دل الکی عدا خوابالوده هارو درنیار*


با تشکر
نکته ی ظریف و قابل تاملی بود :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## WickedSick

سلام
نمیدونم مشکلتون حل شده یا نه
ولی اگه هنوز هم همون مشکلات رو داری سعی کن اولا قبل از خواب خسته شده باشی، اینجور نباشه انرژیت زیاد باشه و بری توی رختخواب
ثانیا تمرینای مدیتیشن انجام بدی، اتفاقا خیلی ساده ان و کلی اپ هست براشون
برای خوردنی هم بیشتر گلاب و اب سرد رو پسندو توصیه میکنم.
همچنین یه توک پا فشار بگیر که زیاد نشده باشه. طول روز هم سعی کن نخوابی که بتونی شب بخوابی
در نهایت هم روی ذهن خودت کنترل داشته باشی حله ایشالا.

----------

